# Pressure cooker receipes? Tips/tricks?



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yum*

Pork shoulder with freshly roasted green chilis and diced onions.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The main thing is, controlling your fire is key; and you will require a pot watcher. The two times we tried we found keeping the temp steady was just a pain in the ass. Of course, we were cooking with a wood fire, cause you know, only sissies used propane when this old fart was running.
Now a Dutch Oven? 
Anything you can do in the Kitchen I can do with a camp fire and a Dutch Oven ..........


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no doubt that's true Schutzie. .... I do a good bit of canning. Which involves big pressure pots. I agree you gotta have a pot watcher... I've thought about using PC,S on the river..seems like it would be good.....


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I'm adventurous but I'm not planning on using the pressure cooker on the campfire. That would be a big chore. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We use a full size pressure cooker at home to make stewed meat dishes for the river, which we freeze and take. Then on the river we make quinoa, rice, couscous, lentils, black beans, pintos, etc. to accompany the meal. Our GSI is to small to do whole meals in the pressure cooker for more than a couple folks. I like the pressure cooker a lot. I particularly like the fast cooking and no cans parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I have used a pressure cooker camping. Cooking on a stove on camp is no different than cooking on a stove at home. Don't try it on wood heat. Use a timer and they are pretty fool proof. I always practice at home. Pressure cookers allow you to cook real food. No need for instant. Plus you save some fuel. 


Jim


----------

